#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Suporte Intelbras UMA VERGONHA - Linha APC 5A = LIXO

## JonasMT

Estou a quase 90d com problemas de desconeção e travamentos dos apc 5a 'nova linha LIGOWAVE" vendido pela intelbras. Ja abri topico no forum oficial, nao resolveu nada. Só descobri que tem mais user com mesmo problema.

Passei da ultima vez 1hr no telefone e unica coisa que o suporte fez foi um scan e chego a conclusão que o canal atual era realmente o melhor, ja com descredito no suporte perde meio dia de serviço pra aguardar a ligaçao com horario agendado dos bonito e nada dos cara ligar. O melhor que nem retornar voce consegue, que blz.

Entao fica uma MASTER DICA ipoll é uma vergonha tanto faz a versão, a basestation deles tem problemas serios de travamentos e isso ja vem da primeira versao 5M.

A unica maneira semi descente é usar os radios em N puro c/ RB912 ou Rocket M5 na base, mas pleno 2017 usar dessa forma fica quase impossivel com mais de 20 cpe conectadas.

Cai na besteira de acreditar nessa marca sem vergonha ja perdi 5 cliente e a lista só nao aumento por troquei por sxt, mas agora tenho 70 cpe e 4 basestation que o dinheiro foi jogado no LIXO. Parabens intelbras por provar que voce nada mais é uma POSITIVO da vida.

----------


## Aurio

Até hoje não me aventurei em rodar o Ipoll, acredito que daqui a uns dez anos vai rodar.

----------


## JonasMT

> Até hoje não me aventurei em rodar o Ipoll, acredito que daqui a uns dez anos vai rodar.


Vai rodar é nunca, veja quanto tempo a linha Wom esta no mercado e ainda é um problema serio com latencia.

----------


## interhome

Infelizmente a linha 5A da intelbras não tem como ser usado. Pior que as wom também pararam e viraram 5A. 
Estou procurando outro equipamento ou voltar pro bom e velho nanoloco M5.

----------


## glperon

> Infelizmente a linha 5A da intelbras não tem como ser usado. Pior que as wom também pararam e viraram 5A. 
> Estou procurando outro equipamento ou voltar pro bom e velho nanoloco M5.


Nano loco eu nao quero nao, mas infelizmente, quando meus equipamentos comecarem a queimar, nao substuirei tambem pela serie A da intelbras. Pra serem ruins, tem que melhorar e muito.

----------


## andfonsek

Aqui eu também já tive muitos problemas com as APC. Tenho 3 PTP feito com APCs. A solução que encontrei foi trabalhar sem protocolo. Apenas 1 desses 3 PTP usa o iPoll e eu não sei o motivo, mas este não dá problemas. Detalhe: PTP curto, 1km. Talvez seja isso.
Eu não troquei porque essas áreas onde esses PTP trabalham, eu estou cabeando, então não compensa gastar de novo com PTP.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Aqui eu também já tive muitos problemas com as APC. Tenho 3 PTP feito com APCs. A solução que encontrei foi trabalhar sem protocolo. Apenas 1 desses 3 PTP usa o iPoll e eu não sei o motivo, mas este não dá problemas. Detalhe: PTP curto, 1km. Talvez seja isso.
> Eu não troquei porque essas áreas onde esses PTP trabalham, eu estou cabeando, então não compensa gastar de novo com PTP.


Olá andfonsek,

Entendemos seu lado, e para lhe ajudar gostaríamos de saber mais detalhes sobre esses PTP que não estão tendo bom desempenho, poste alguns prints das configurações utilizadas e se possível também da analise de espectro do local. Assim nossa comunidade do fórum conseguirá lhe ajudar da melhor maneira possível! 

Aguardamos o seu retorno.
Att,
Equipe intelbras.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

estava no aguardo para decidir UBNT ou INTELBRAS, pelo visto já sei o que não devo escolher...

----------


## avatar52

Eu não posso reclamar da Intelbras (apesar de preferir a linha Mikrotik acima de tudo), tenho uma rede inteiramente Intelbras e não me dá dor de cabeça.

----------


## olvbrasil

Tb não tenho o que reclamar 90% da minha rede intelbras, no início precisei do suporte péssimo por sinal então antes de desistir estudei e tive que aprender os macetes de angulação potência dos painéis e configuração das won mimo nos clientes agora está as mil maravilhas quando chove até posso dormiu um pouco... Trabalho sem o ipoll pq simplesmente não funciona testei todas as versões e nada. Bem que poderiam colocar uma porta gigabit pq melhoraria muito mas em relação benefício x preço ainda é uma boa opção .

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

tenho muito intelbras na minha rede, mas tudo WOM5000 me refiro a essa troca de chipset e atualização de protocolo, não passa confiança...

----------


## JonasMT

> Tb não tenho o que reclamar 90% da minha rede intelbras, no início precisei do suporte péssimo por sinal então antes de desistir estudei e tive que aprender os macetes de angulação potência dos painéis e configuração das won mimo nos clientes agora está as mil maravilhas quando chove até posso dormiu um pouco... Trabalho sem o ipoll pq simplesmente não funciona testei todas as versões e nada. Bem que poderiam colocar uma porta gigabit pq melhoraria muito mas em relação benefício x preço ainda é uma boa opção .


Cara problema não é "angulacao" nem sei de onde se tiro essa palavra.
Saber o downtilt e abertura do painel que pretende usar e o mínimo.
E sim wom em modo N puro com 912 como ap funciona muito bem obrigado.

Agora resolvi arriscar a nova linha visto que é toda ligo e apesar dos últimos esforços do suporte até o momento sem solução.
Vou aguardar mais 1 semana não resolver vou trocar tudo por sxt e pedir a devolução do valor seja por bem ou via justiça.

Já perdi 5 cliente por aposta nessa proposta amadora chamada apc 5a.

São painel com no máximo 20 cliente. A modo comparação tenho 912+nv2+ser 90 cliente e 40mb de trafego, rocket ac modo misto 67 cliente 30 a 40mb ambos planos de 1 a 5mb.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Estou a quase 90d com problemas de desconeção e travamentos dos apc 5a 'nova linha LIGOWAVE" vendido pela intelbras. Ja abri topico no forum oficial, nao resolveu nada. Só descobri que tem mais user com mesmo problema.
> 
> Passei da ultima vez 1hr no telefone e unica coisa que o suporte fez foi um scan e chego a conclusão que o canal atual era realmente o melhor, ja com descredito no suporte perde meio dia de serviço pra aguardar a ligaçao com horario agendado dos bonito e nada dos cara ligar. O melhor que nem retornar voce consegue, que blz.
> 
> Entao fica uma MASTER DICA ipoll é uma vergonha tanto faz a versão, a basestation deles tem problemas serios de travamentos e isso ja vem da primeira versao 5M.
> 
> A unica maneira semi descente é usar os radios em N puro c/ RB912 ou Rocket M5 na base, mas pleno 2017 usar dessa forma fica quase impossivel com mais de 20 cpe conectadas.
> 
> Cai na besteira de acreditar nessa marca sem vergonha ja perdi 5 cliente e a lista só nao aumento por troquei por sxt, mas agora tenho 70 cpe e 4 basestation que o dinheiro foi jogado no LIXO. Parabens intelbras por provar que voce nada mais é uma POSITIVO da vida.


Olá JonasMT,

Estamos investigando os problemas reportados por você durante essas últimas semanas. Gostaríamos de esclarecer que as desconexões simultâneas de todos os clientes que estavam ocorrendo em suas bases foram resolvidas na versão de firmware 7.55-3 que disponibilizamos na semana passada e que, conforme reportado por você, não ocorreram mais deixando a performance dos POPs estável e sem reclamações desde então. Estamos investigando agora algumas desconexões aleatórias menos frequentes de clientes específicos que são percebidas apenas pelo uptime de conexão do link, visto que o cliente dissocia da base, mas associa automaticamente em seguida sem que o assinante perceba. Recebemos os logs desses clientes no dia 05/10 que evidenciam a desconexão dos clientes, porém não nos trouxe o motivo. Para descobrirmos o motivo desta desconexão dos clientes, pedimos em seguida os arquivos de diagnóstico completo (Arquivo de solução de problemas, disponível para download na aba Suporte dos APC) das bases e dos clientes com esse problema para podermos identificar a razão das quedas. Acima de tudo, nos comprometemos em, assim que recebermos os arquivos, fazer a análise mais rápido o possível. Contamos sempre com o seu apoio, assim como você pode contar com o nosso.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## interhome

Boa tarde

Ao entrar neste momento para baixar o tal firmware que resolveu as desconexão. Informado acima. Infelizmente no site da Intelbras o que esta disponível ao se "clicar" no downloads é apc_5a_v7.54-2.30914 (http://www.intelbras.com.br/empresar...tion/apc-5a-90)

Como baixar a tal versão informada com correções?

----------


## glperon

Minha rede era 99,9% intelbras, salvo algumas airgrid 27 por que a intelbras nao possui nada para distancias de até 18kms. Não tenho que reclamar muito não! Mas digo que até o momento o único firm que presta para wom é o 4.1. ipol nem pensar! Não dá para sermos banca de testes a nao ser que tivessemos alguem do lado pra resolver problemas que aparecem. Quanto as apcs 5a, deixam muito a desejar; tive alguns PTP de 3 a 4 kms que eu desisti. Parti para mikrotik mesmo. Essa sim não dá dor de cabeça. Prefiro a linha "M" e quando encontro em algum fornecedor, compro algumas. Suporte intelbras: - Tem um cara lá dentro que sabe o que faz. Mas só um. Já me pediu no passado para nao divulgar seu nome. Aquele sempre resolve meu problema, o resto, é resto mesmo. Não tem conhecimento necessário e ao atender o telefone parecem que são os donos da empresa e sempre acham que estão falando com leigos. Já nao participo da pesquisa de satisfação por causa disso! 
Se na URA, no momento que estamos ligando, temos que digitar nosso CPF, o atendente já tem que saber com quem esta falando. Se não sabem, pra que digitar o CPF? Pergunte o nome pô! E não adianta reclamar; ninguem resolve. Mas salvo isso, não pretendo mudar para outro. Aqui tbem vai bem obrigado. aproximadamente 600 clientes com wom.
Há, INTELBRAS, não precisa se explicar para mim. Ao invés de fazer isso, faça mudanças.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Boa tarde
> 
> Ao entrar neste momento para baixar o tal firmware que resolveu as desconexão. Informado acima. Infelizmente no site da Intelbras o que esta disponível ao se "clicar" no downloads é apc_5a_v7.54-2.30914 (http://www.intelbras.com.br/empresar...tion/apc-5a-90)
> Como baixar a tal versão informada com correções?


Olá interhome,

A versão comentada no post é somente para linha APC 5A, estando disponivel no https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=188473, já a linha APC 5M não possui o iPoll na versão 3.
Agradecemos o contato!
Att, 
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## DJFabio

Bom galera, temos uma facilidade imensa de fazer a reclamação, mas o elogio parece ter uma muro bloqueado a gente a fazer, mas para mim, isso é diferente, realizei a compra de duas APC 5A-20 para um link de uma torre ate minha casa na intenção de passar uma banda de 200mbps mas por uma falha minha de pesquisa acabei errando na escolha, pois esse modelo não tem porta giga assim não passara mais que 100mbps, entrei em contato a poucos minutos com o suporte para podermos ver o que fazer para alcançar o máximo de trafego possível e afirmo a todos, tive um excelente atendimento, muito atencioso com explicações muito interativas e colocando em cheque tudo que poderia estar errado e fazendo as devidas orientações de mudança para obter melhor rendimento. Agora vou fazer os procedimentos e tentar chegar a pelo menos a esses 100mbps. Parabéns Intelbras.

----------


## glperon

> Bom galera, temos uma facilidade imensa de fazer a reclamação, mas o elogio parece ter uma muro bloqueado a gente a fazer, mas para mim, isso é diferente, realizei a compra de duas APC 5A-20 para um link de uma torre ate minha casa na intenção de passar uma banda de 200mbps mas por uma falha minha de pesquisa acabei errando na escolha, pois esse modelo não tem porta giga assim não passara mais que 100mbps, entrei em contato a poucos minutos com o suporte para podermos ver o que fazer para alcançar o máximo de trafego possível e afirmo a todos, tive um excelente atendimento, muito atencioso com explicações muito interativas e colocando em cheque tudo que poderia estar errado e fazendo as devidas orientações de mudança para obter melhor rendimento. Agora vou fazer os procedimentos e tentar chegar a pelo menos a esses 100mbps. Parabéns Intelbras.


ou melhoraram muito depois de reclamarmos ou vc acertou um cara (talvez o unico) que se enquadra nessa vossa observação.

----------


## DJFabio

> ou melhoraram muito depois de reclamarmos ou vc acertou um cara (talvez o unico) que se enquadra nessa vossa observação.


Então eu tive sorte, so não foi 100% meeeeesmo porque meu amigo fez uma configuração nas antenas onde daqui de casa nos não conseguimos entra na antena lá na base, ai o atendente fico um pouco com as mão atadas, mas pediu para retornar quando mudar a configuração para que eu tenha acesso a base. Vamos ver quando eu retornar rsrsrsrs. Tomara que acerte no Ramal do Senhor Eduardo.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Bom galera, temos uma facilidade imensa de fazer a reclamação, mas o elogio parece ter uma muro bloqueado a gente a fazer, mas para mim, isso é diferente, realizei a compra de duas APC 5A-20 para um link de uma torre ate minha casa na intenção de passar uma banda de 200mbps mas por uma falha minha de pesquisa acabei errando na escolha, pois esse modelo não tem porta giga assim não passara mais que 100mbps, entrei em contato a poucos minutos com o suporte para podermos ver o que fazer para alcançar o máximo de trafego possível e afirmo a todos, tive um excelente atendimento, muito atencioso com explicações muito interativas e colocando em cheque tudo que poderia estar errado e fazendo as devidas orientações de mudança para obter melhor rendimento. Agora vou fazer os procedimentos e tentar chegar a pelo menos a esses 100mbps. Parabéns Intelbras.


Olá DJFabio,

Agradecemos muito pela sua preferência, conte conosco sempre!

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> ou melhoraram muito depois de reclamarmos ou vc acertou um cara (talvez o unico) que se enquadra nessa vossa observação.


Olá glperon,

Lemos o seu comentário e queremos sempre ter a satisfação de nossos clientes, caso qualquer questão não tenha sido sanada, deixe dois telefones para contato por mensagem privada que nossa equipe especializada vai estar entrando em contato com o Sr.

Conte conosco.
Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## kanwulf

Lastimável um cara com uma certa "reputação" criar tal tópico.
Todos aqui sempre fomos bem atendidos pela marca, que por sinal é a unica que nos atende.

----------


## JonasMT

> Lastimável um cara com uma certa "reputação" criar tal tópico.
> Todos aqui sempre fomos bem atendidos pela marca, que por sinal é a unica que nos atende.


Lastimável e um clone criado provavelmente pela intelbras sair upando 1 a 1 dos tópicos da intelbras só falando dos excelentes produtos dela.

Cara oque ADIANTA atender, conversar mole e educadamente por horas e dias a fio se PASSADOS 6 meses nada foi resolvido?

Dessa empresa não entra mais uma aruela aqui na empresa.

----------


## kanwulf

> Lastimável e um clone criado provavelmente pela intelbras sair upando 1 a 1 dos tópicos da intelbras só falando dos excelentes produtos dela.
> 
> Cara oque ADIANTA atender, conversar mole e educadamente por horas e dias a fio se PASSADOS 6 meses nada foi resolvido?
> 
> Dessa empresa não entra mais uma aruela aqui na empresa.


Isso é problema seu, eu mesmo uso rede mista, mas na dúvida me manda teu contato que te presto consultoria em rádios.

----------


## JonasMT

> Isso é problema seu, eu mesmo uso rede mista, mas na dúvida me manda teu contato que te presto consultoria em rádios.


Consultoria kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

Meu amigo ta falando com pedreiroNET nao. 

Tenho rb912 c/ 98cpe conectada 40 a 50mb de trafego
Rocket airprism com 70 30 a 70mb

Enfim se tem algo que entendo é de radio, se nem o suporte que tropicalizo essa solucao meia boca resolveu voce vai?

Radio é uma porcaria fato, como praticamente toda solucao em radio dela.

----------


## kanwulf

Não é o que parece, mas a dica ta dada, precisando da um toque.
Outra coisa, se tem problema tem que reclamar sim, mas não é insultado o pessoal la que sempre nos ajudou que se resolve algo.

Boa sorte ai e tudo de bom!

----------


## MarcusMaciel

@*kanwulf*, acho muito legal funcionários de fabricantes participarem do fórum, mas quando postar no fórum da empresa que trabalha, no caso a Intelbras é interessante que se identifique como tal.

----------


## Globalnetrj

Ola rapaziada nota 1000!Não tenho nada o que reclamar a respeito da intelbras! Um PTP meu passa 60 MB liso com latência de 2ms! Em relação a sermos cobaias quase todas as empresas nos fazem mos a mikrotik e Ubiquiti já fez e faz! E um detalhe! Trabalhar com rádio o cara tem que ser Técnico, não curioso! Tenho rede Epon e rádio no rádio entrego planos de 2 a 10 MB sem problemas!

----------


## ShadowRed

> Ola rapaziada nota 1000!Não tenho nada o que reclamar a respeito da intelbras! Um PTP meu passa 60 MB liso com latência de 2ms! Em relação a sermos cobaias quase todas as empresas nos fazem mos a mikrotik e Ubiquiti já fez e faz! E um detalhe! Trabalhar com rádio o cara tem que ser Técnico, não curioso! Tenho rede Epon e rádio no rádio entrego planos de 2 a 10 MB sem problemas!


Então vamos ser cobaias? Não aprovo desrespeitos, mas baixar a cabeça porque “todas empresas nos fazem de cobaia” aí não né.
Só cobrando é que vamos deixar de ser “cobaias”!

----------


## ShadowRed

> @*kanwulf*, acho muito legal funcionários de fabricantes participarem do fórum, mas quando postar no fórum da empresa que trabalha, no caso a Intelbras é interessante que se identifique como tal.


Criou a conta só para responder.

----------


## GRinternet

Na hora que estamos aqui pedindo opinião de outras marca ai eles sabem entra na conversa e opina ou querer vender o peixe deles, mais na hora que realmente precisa cadê o suporte vc postou no dia 26/09/2017 e nada dos cara responder, fazer oque não tem outra resposta mesmo.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Na hora que estamos aqui pedindo opinião de outras marca ai eles sabem entra na conversa e opina ou querer vender o peixe deles, mais na hora que realmente precisa cadê o suporte vc postou no dia 26/09/2017 e nada dos cara responder, fazer oque não tem outra resposta mesmo.


O topico foi aberto dia 26/09.
dia 27/09 foi dado retorno.... não?

No mais, aqui os APC-5A tem funcionando bem.

----------


## gbovelar

> Então vamos ser cobaias? Não aprovo desrespeitos, mas baixar a cabeça porque “todas empresas nos fazem de cobaia” aí não né.
> Só cobrando é que vamos deixar de ser “cobaias”!


Não quer ser cobaia.
Muitos aqui começaram com antenas de 2.4 grade, com cabo rg213, e placa pcmcia. Instalava PC na torre dentro de caixas herméticas, para utilizar o mínimo de cabo rg213, evitar perda de dbi... época de sofrencia.
Chegamos até aqui e estamos vivos e lutando todos os dias.

Mas utiliza ubnt que muda firmware toda semana. 
Mikrotik idem.
Intelbras idem.
Então vamos para rádios profissionais.
Cambium, radwin e pagar o preço.




> Cara problema não é "angulacao" nem sei de onde se tiro essa palavra.
> Saber o downtilt e abertura do painel que pretende usar e o mínimo.
> E sim wom em modo N puro com 912 como ap funciona muito bem obrigado.
> 
> Agora resolvi arriscar a nova linha visto que é toda ligo e apesar dos últimos esforços do suporte até o momento sem solução.
> Vou aguardar mais 1 semana não resolver vou trocar tudo por sxt e pedir a devolução do valor seja por bem ou via justiça.
> 
> Já perdi 5 cliente por aposta nessa proposta amadora chamada apc 5a.
> 
> São painel com no máximo 20 cliente. A modo comparação tenho 912+nv2+ser 90 cliente e 40mb de trafego, rocket ac modo misto 67 cliente 30 a 40mb ambos planos de 1 a 5mb.





> Não é o que parece, mas a dica ta dada, precisando da um toque.
> Outra coisa, se tem problema tem que reclamar sim, mas não é insultado o pessoal la que sempre nos ajudou que se resolve algo.
> 
> Boa sorte ai e tudo de bom!

----------


## jeanpa

Colocamos quase 100 clientes na nossa rede com 5M e 5A, ja enviamos varias bases para RM e varias CPEs tambem. 5A é puro lixo, maldito dia que me iludi com essa linha.
Ipoll esquece, nem pra PTP.
Estamos retirando os radios e usando somente os 5M e em ptp sem ipoll.
Wom? esquece, estamos tirando e jogando fora.
Ja brigamos com a Intelbras de tudo quanto é forma, já vieram engenheiros e supervisores nos visitar para 'provar' que a soluçao deles funciona. Claro, não conseguiram, só sabem dizer que rádio deles é melhor que UBNT porque blá blá blá blá...

----------


## JonasMT

> Colocamos quase 100 clientes na nossa rede com 5M e 5A, ja enviamos varias bases para RM e varias CPEs tambem. 5A é puro lixo, maldito dia que me iludi com essa linha.
> Ipoll esquece, nem pra PTP.
> Estamos retirando os radios e usando somente os 5M e em ptp sem ipoll.
> Wom? esquece, estamos tirando e jogando fora.
> Ja brigamos com a Intelbras de tudo quanto é forma, já vieram engenheiros e supervisores nos visitar para 'provar' que a soluçao deles funciona. Claro, não conseguiram, só sabem dizer que rádio deles é melhor que UBNT porque blá blá blá blá...


Que e isso vc não tá acertando a "angulação" oque mais tem e provedor que tomo brioco com essa linha lixo chama Apc 5a. Ligowave erro feio nessa linha, única forma de se conseguir alguma coisa além do lixo e usar ap mk.
Intelbras nem caneta entra mais aqui na empresa.

----------


## JonasMT

@*Suporte Intelbras*

Essa atualização não resolveu NADA, continua a msm porcaria. Agora recolher as minhas 5 base e 100 apc 5a que reclamo desde a primeira semana de uso seis não vai ne?
No resumo esse produto lixo nunca vai funcionar a contento e perdi tempo, dinheiro e clientes.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Na hora que estamos aqui pedindo opinião de outras marca ai eles sabem entra na conversa e opina ou querer vender o peixe deles, mais na hora que realmente precisa cadê o suporte vc postou no dia 26/09/2017 e nada dos cara responder, fazer oque não tem outra resposta mesmo.


Olá GRinternet,

Acompanhamos todos os posts feitos nesta área do fórum, respondendo e auxiliando todos os clientes que precisem de ajuda.

No seu caso, existe algo em que possamos lhe ajudar?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Colocamos quase 100 clientes na nossa rede com 5M e 5A, ja enviamos varias bases para RM e varias CPEs tambem. 5A é puro lixo, maldito dia que me iludi com essa linha.
> Ipoll esquece, nem pra PTP.
> Estamos retirando os radios e usando somente os 5M e em ptp sem ipoll.
> Wom? esquece, estamos tirando e jogando fora.
> Ja brigamos com a Intelbras de tudo quanto é forma, já vieram engenheiros e supervisores nos visitar para 'provar' que a soluçao deles funciona. Claro, não conseguiram, só sabem dizer que rádio deles é melhor que UBNT porque blá blá blá blá...


Olá jeanpa,

Poderia nos explicar seu problema para que possamos lhe auxiliar?

----------

